# Mon Ibook G4 ne s'allume plus !



## mac-gyver75 (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir changé l'adaptateur secteur, je l'ai connecté à iBook G4 et là pas de problème pour le chargement. les diodes vertes clignotent progressivement. 

D'après l'Apple Care, il faut environ 3h pour une pleine charge d'un ordinateur Mac. 

Une fois la charge totale, je tente de l'allume et rien ne se passe. 

Dégouté de ne pas être aidé par Apple Care, parce que la garantie est expiré depuis longtemps, je veux refaire fonctionner mon iBook G4.

De plus, je remarque que la seule porte d'accès est la batterie. 
Est ce que j'ai la possibilité de changer le disque dur et la mémoire ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'il démarre avec le disque système ?


----------



## mac-gyver75 (16 Mars 2013)

Hélas non, la batterie charge parfaitement sur secteur. (4 diodes allumées verte) 

Par contre, quand j'appuie sur l'ordinateur, rien ne se passe. 

Pas d'allumage. 

Je vais essayer de m'aventurer dans le démontage du cet iBook G4, et si quelqu'un a une astuce pour ne pas me planter, c'est avec plaisir 





Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce qu'il démarre avec le disque système ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2013)

Ce tuto t'aidera, il est assez facile à démonter, hormis la coque qui est un peu difficile à enlever je trouve. Je te conseille de mettre les vis sur des feuilles blanches et aux bons endroits, perso j'en utilise 3.
Mieux encore, imprimer les photos où il y a le plus de vis et les poser dessus car il y en a bcp et des tailles différentes.

Après, je sais pas ce que tu vas voir de plus en le démontant. Par contre, j'ai eu ce soucis un jour, je me suis dit que c'était la carte mère, que c'était mort. Mon père le prend entre ses mains et me parle des faux contacts, la maladie des machines, et là il vrille légèrement l'ibook, tout en appuyant sur le bouton power et l'ibook s'allume !  (alors que moi je le regardais l'air blasé genre "nan mais laisse tombé c'est mort"). Il y avait juste effectivement un mauvais contact. C'est un connecteur qui est fragile sur l'ibook, il se situe à droite sur l'ibook, il est relié à 2 fils au bouton on. J'ai démonté y a 1 mois un ibook pour changer le disque dur, je le connais par c&#339;ur à force et en débranchant ce fameux connecteur, il s'est cassé. Mon père l'a du coup ressoudé avec un fer qu'il avait limé pour qu'il soit plus fin, avec une loupe, docteur maboule à côté c'est tranquille et ça a marché aussi, sinon je pouvais le foutre à la benne. Essaye toujours on sait jamais, de le vriller j'entends, ça marchait que dans un sens perso, de gauche à droite ou l'inverse je sais plus, fallait quand même pas faire semblant.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2013)

mac-gyver75 a dit:


> Je vais essayer de m'aventurer dans le démontage du cet iBook G4



Avec un pseudo pareil nul doute que tu y arrives.


----------

